# Early-onset (under 40) Type 2 diabetes? We need your help!



## everydayupsanddowns

Diabetes UK’s Diabetes Research Steering Group is currently doing some work around early-onset type 2 diabetes and are looking for some people with lived experience to get involved. 

*Why do we want to hear from you?*
We know that diabetes doesn’t affect everyone equally. 

Your ethnic group, where you live, and your income all affect your chances of developing type 2 diabetes, the care you get for diabetes, and your long-term outcomes. And early-onset type 2 diabetes (diagnosed under the age of 40) is linked with poorer long-term outcomes and difficulties in attending care services due to work or school.

Unfortunately, people of younger age, on lower incomes, or from ethnic minority groups haven’t always been able to have their say on how treatments and services are developed, and at Diabetes UK we’re taking action to change this. 

To understand what matters to a wide range of people and make sure that in the future everyone has an equal chance of accessing high-quality treatment and care, we need to help people from all backgrounds become involved in research.

That’s why we’d like to hear from you about:
• Your experiences of diabetes
• What’s important to you in your treatment and care
• The questions you’d like scientists to answer

What we hear from you and your community will help us decide what we need to fund more research into, and make sure you have the same chance of benefitting from new treatments and services, no matter your background. 

*How can you help us do this?*
We’re looking for people under the age of 40 and living with type 2 diabetes, or people who have a child living with type 2 diabetes, to join a working group made up of scientists, healthcare professionals, and people affected by diabetes. The group plans to develop a call to fund research aimed at understanding how we can improve services to help prevent and manage early-onset type 2 diabetes.

No prior research knowledge is required – we’re interested in hearing about your everyday experiences and how those experiences could be improved through better care. You can share your experiences by attending online discussions with the group, speaking to a staff member at Diabetes UK over the phone, and/or reading and commenting on documents produced by the group.

We’re happy to schedule any involvement around your other commitments, such as school, work, or childcare. Participants will receive a £20 voucher as a thank you for their time, as well as a certificate noting their involvement in this group. 

If you’re interested in participating or would like to learn more about the opportunity, please get in touch with Jodie Chan, Research Manager at Diabetes UK (jodie.chan@diabetes.org.uk).


----------



## Lucyr

Have sent an email


----------

